# AlleysChicks 2019 Kindling Thread



## AlleysChicks (Apr 28, 2019)

I meant to make one of these sooner. Hopefully I can get caught up.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 28, 2019)

Bonnie (Himalayan or X?) had 6 kits on 3/28/19. One was very small and I thought it might be a peanut.  




 



 


^^the smallest is the nonwhite one. My favorite


 


These 3 escaped and are always over bugging the neighbors! Thank goodness they don’t mind.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 28, 2019)

After a false pregnancy in January and not having her babies on her due date 3/28 (same date as Bonnie’s birth), I rebred Marti to Scotch on 3/30. I left her overnight with him.

On April 15th Marti surprised me with 4 babies!
Y’all do the math lol she must have been late!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 28, 2019)

Marti’s Kits. Lionheads. 
2 solid, 2 broken.
I was hoping for some that looked like Dad. Not sure where the solid white came from!



April 15.



^^1 week



12 days


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 28, 2019)

Beautiful babies! So precious


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 29, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Beautiful babies! So precious


 Thank you  I love them! Gonna be hard to sell.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 29, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Thank you  I love them! Gonna be hard to sell.


I know how that is! In the 2nd litter (Marti's) what colors are the parents? I'm curious how you got REW/BEW!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 29, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I know how that is! In the 2nd litter (Marti's) what colors are the parents? I'm curious how you got REW/BEW!


Mom is a broken black and white. Her dad was a broken black and white, Mom was blue or black. Father is a Siamese sable and both his parents are Siamese sable. 
I’m unsure how I got the white too. I think they are REW.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 29, 2019)

Wow! That's pretty amazing  They're beautiful!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

Haven't updated in awhile. I sold all the Himalayan rabbits. And one of the lionhead buck babies. One of the REW babies got sung by something and it was incontinent for about a month. Was stunted really bad but it finally got it under control and has started growing!  it's still almost half the size of its siblings but I have seen a growth spurt in the last couple weeks! 
Here are the 2 normal size babies that I have left, I need to get pics of the stunted one still. 


 
^^buck


 
^^doe


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

Marilyn AND Marti had a date with Scotch tonight. They will be meeting again tomorrow as well.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 3, 2019)

They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 3, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> They're gorgeous!!!


 Thank you! I'm pretty pleased with how well they turned out.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 3, 2019)

They have beautiful coats!
Love that broken black


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 10, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> They have beautiful coats!
> Love that broken black


 I had hoped it was a doe. He's my moms favorite lol shes not big on rabbits, never has been. But she went to a swap with me Saturday and later when I got home she helped me unpack. She was holding him and talking to him lol


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 10, 2019)

Aw maybe she needs a beautiful buck...and maybe you'll use him in the future! He's handsome


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 10, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Aw maybe she needs a beautiful buck...and maybe you'll use him in the future! He's handsome


She said no, but that I could keep him lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 31, 2019)

Girls are due in the next couple days. I hope. Tonight is day 28. I will be gone all day tomorrow so I put boxes in tonight.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Ooooh! exciting!!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ooooh! exciting!!


Yeah I just hope I dont have a 45 day gestation again. I hope Marilyn does ok and that she's actually bred.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Yeah I just hope I dont have a 45 day gestation again. I hope Marilyn does ok and that she's actually bred.


I hope so too!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 1, 2019)

Marti dug all the bedding out. Marilyn pulled a little bit of hair for her box.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Marti dug all the bedding out. Marilyn pulled a little bit of hair for her box.


Yay!
All of my does are same-day nest makers...they all pull fur and carry hay on their due date...that's always nerve wracking! My angoras though...they make nests 2 weeks early. Strange ones those angoras 
Is Marilyn a Lionhead?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Yay!
> All of my does are same-day nest makers...they all pull fur and carry hay on their due date...that's always nerve wracking! My angoras though...they make nests 2 weeks early. Strange ones those angoras
> Is Marilyn a Lionhead?


 Marti is a active labor nester lol 
Yes Marilyn is a lionhead. A very small one, almost ND size.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Marti is a active labor nester lol
> Yes Marilyn is a lionhead. A very small one, almost ND size.


Ha ha!
They sound like cute rabbits  I have 2 Lionhead does and 1 buck right now. I had to thin them out because I found that 2 of my best does had no nipples and couldn't nurse their kits


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha!
> They sound like cute rabbits  I have 2 Lionhead does and 1 buck right now. I had to thin them out because I found that 2 of my best does had no nipples and couldn't nurse their kits


How does that happen? Were they related? 
What colors do you have now?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

It was definitely genetic....they were mother and daughter. I don't know how that happened but I bought them that way...now they are no longer in my program.
I have a black doe, a Charlie doe and a black buck now


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> It was definitely genetic....they were mother and daughter. I don't know how that happened but I bought them that way...now they are no longer in my program.
> I have a black doe, a Charlie doe and a black buck now


 maybe the daughter was fostered in another box?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> maybe the daughter was fostered in another box?


Oh I meant that I don't know how they both turned out to be nipple-less rabbits 
It was a bummer because the mom was pointed white and the daughter was REW. They were gorgeous and both really small and typey. My black doe is pretty too though, she's just a little bigger.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 1, 2019)

I never thought about checking for nips on rabbits before buying. Guess I will now lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

Beginning of day 30. Marilyn has pulled alot of hair. She has bald patches on her sides. 



 

Marti has pulled some hair but not like last time. She also dug out most of her shavings.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

They're adorable! Can't wait to see their kits 
And I never thought to check for nipples before that either...but now I do!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

Well Marti has 3 so far! I checked her at 6 when I let the ducks out and again at 9 when I started chores. Nothing. In the middle of feeding chickens and I sneak a peek. 3 and 1 looks dark!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

Marti has 6 so far! Very small babies but 6! Oh my goodness!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

Wow! 6 little babies!  Congratulations! 
Don't forget to post pictures...


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Wow! 6 little babies!  Congratulations!
> Don't forget to post pictures...


Thanks! I wasn't expecting so many. She had 4 her first round in April. So I was expecting 3-4. I'll snap a pic later today. Dont want to bug mom too much. 
Still waiting on Marilyn. Surely if it was a false pregnancy itd be earlier than day 30 right? She had a nest full of hair pulled.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

Got a better look see. 2 are I believe peanuts  they will stay until they pass as I like to give everything a chance.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

They're precious  Mama pulled a lot of hair!
Well I hope they are runts and not peanuts for you 
Not sure about Marilyn...I would wait though. Do you palpate them? You would definitely be able to tell right now if she was pregnant or not.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> They're precious  Mama pulled a lot of hair!
> Well I hope they are runts and not peanuts for you
> Not sure about Marilyn...I would wait though. Do you palpate them? You would definitely be able to tell right now if she was pregnant or not.


She pulls herself borderline bald lol Marilyn's nest is the same. 
I've never had any luck feeling any babies but I'm pretty sure when I was rubbing Marilyn's belly earlier I felt at least one good size knot about the size of a baby. She'll probably wait until I'm at work tomorrow to have them.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> She pulls herself borderline bald lol Marilyn's nest is the same.
> I've never had any luck feeling any babies but I'm pretty sure when I was rubbing Marilyn's belly earlier I felt at least one good size knot about the size of a baby. She'll probably wait until I'm at work tomorrow to have them.


Oh she'll wait...they always do  The only time I've been around to see a litter born was when my Holland lop doe aborted her litter of three...2 stillborns and a live one! I still have that one, he's a super beautiful black buck now 4 months old.  I used to be really bad at palpating but now I can do it real easy in my lops..my lionheads are hard though. Not sure why


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Oh she'll wait...they always do  The only time I've been around to see a litter born was when my Holland lop doe aborted her litter of three...2 stillborns and a live one! I still have that one, he's a super beautiful black buck now 4 months old.  I used to be really bad at palpating but now I can do it real easy in my lops..my lionheads are hard though. Not sure why


 I've never had luck. I've had Californians, mini lops, lionheads, Himalayans and new Zealands. I cant feel anything lol


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

Ha ha! I used to be that way too...practice though! You'll get it at some point then once you do it's super easy...at least on some does 
Do you have just the Lionheads now?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! I used to be that way too...practice though! You'll get it at some point then once you do it's super easy...at least on some does
> Do you have just the Lionheads now?


Mostly. I have a New Zealand doe and a young blue standard Rex buck. I've been looking for a new Zealand buck but I can't find a adult only newly weaned babies.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm sure you've tried this already but have you looked on craigslist?
Sometimes under farm and garden people sell adult meat rabbits for breeding


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I'm sure you've tried this already but have you looked on craigslist?
> Sometimes under farm and garden people sell adult meat rabbits for breeding


 yeah, I jump between the 2 closest cities. I've also checked my rabbit fb groups. Theres a ton 3 and 4 hrs away but I dont want to make that trip for 1 little rabbit.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 3, 2019)

Just went out to do my morning check. Marilyn had 4 babies! I was expecting 2 at the most!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations again!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 3, 2019)

So that's 10 babies born. Everyone was still hanging in when I checked after work. Now the next thing is waiting for colors.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 3, 2019)

Good news! That's a lot of babies!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 4, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Good news! That's a lot of babies!


 way more than I expected!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 6, 2019)

Babies are growing. Marti had 2 very small babies, 1 has doubled in size(almost the same as the big babies in the litter) and 1 is still the same and skinny.  So I'm going to keep checking daily.  

Marilyn's babies are huge and popping like popcorn! She has pulled more hair and her entire side is bald


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 6, 2019)

Congratulations  on all your kits


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks! I love babies!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 6, 2019)

We're in the rabbit-addiction club 
According to some people I need a 12 step program


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 7, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> We're in the rabbit-addiction club
> According to some people I need a 12 step program


 you mean a 12 hop?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 7, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> you mean a 12 hop?


 even better!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 7, 2019)

It's cold today so I didn't want them out long. This little one up front is the one I think isn't growing. Although he does have a full belly this morning. 



There are 3 whites, 1 blue (I believe) and 2 blacks.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 7, 2019)

CUTE!! Can you ship them to me? I want them...


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 7, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> CUTE!! Can you ship them to me? I want them...


 I'm so excited to get dark solids!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 7, 2019)

Road trip in September lol


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 7, 2019)

Ha ha! We could do a trade...your choice of any breed I have in exchange for one of your gorgeous Lionheads!
Take your pick...Holland Lop, Netherland Dwarf, English Angora, French Angora, or one of my Lionheads...which are NOT as nice as yours


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 8, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! We could do a trade...your choice of any breed I have in exchange for one of your gorgeous Lionheads!
> Take your pick...Holland Lop, Netherland Dwarf, English Angora, French Angora, or one of my Lionheads...which are NOT as nice as yours


 so tempting! I love the angora rabbits!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 8, 2019)

Little one wasn't super active when I got it out tonight. Belly wasn't full either.
Sibling for size comparison. They turn a week old tomorrow.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

Aw poor thing...I hope he makes it but when mine look like that I don't count on it


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 9, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Aw poor thing...I hope he makes it but when mine look like that I don't count on it


 that's why I'm checking every day. I just know he's not gonna make it.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 9, 2019)

Have you figured out their colors yet?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 9, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Have you figured out their colors yet?


 3 whites, 2 black, 1 blue in Marti's bunch. And 4 broken blacks in Marilyn's. But I'll need to wait awhile longer on the brokens because Marti had 2 last round that I thought were one color but they ended up being a broken black and a broken siamese sable? Think that's the right color word lol BUT I still have the one that I thought was a broke on black but he's changing colors around his mouth.  So. Nope I dont know colors


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 9, 2019)

Ha ha if you want to post some pictures...I could help you figure out the colors 
Sounds like you have some beautiful colors in your litters! I love Siamese Sable...I have a Holland Lop doe who's 4 months old and right now she's molting but her new coat is coming in and it's gorgeous. I'll try to get some pictures up.
Never had a broken Siamese Sable though


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 10, 2019)

I'll try on my next day off. That'll give the ones in the boxes more time.  And things have been so busy!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 11, 2019)

Marilyn's 



 

Marti's 


 


 
They look very dark. They are changing everyday


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

Look at those beauties!!!  I'll have 2 whites and 2 broken blacks please


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 12, 2019)

Take all the whites lol I have 2 REW does from the previous litter. They are gorgeous!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

I love REW...I got one out of my black buck bred to my broken black doe...that was a surprise!
She's gorgeous though...ears are a little long but doesn't matter...she's a REW and that's all that matters 
I named her Paris, she's about 10 weeks old right now


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 12, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I love REW...I got one out of my black buck bred to my broken black doe...that was a surprise!
> She's gorgeous though...ears are a little long but doesn't matter...she's a REW and that's all that matters
> I named her Paris, she's about 10 weeks old right now


 awww! I want to see pics!  I could have had a BEW buck (kicking myself now) but I chose the siamese sable. He is almost done molting and getting back to just 1 color instead of being 2 toned lol


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> awww! I want to see pics!  I could have had a BEW buck (kicking myself now) but I chose the siamese sable. He is almost done molting and getting back to just 1 color instead of being 2 toned lol


I'm working on figuring out my camera and uploading the pics but as soon as I figure it out, i'm posting tons of pictures!
Given the choice I probably would've picked the Siamese Sable also...at least in a Holland Lop because the 'type' in BEW is just not good yet. I got a Siamese Sable girl out of my black buck and my Squirrel doe. Her name is Aggie and she's almost 5 months old now. She's bald at the moment but as soon as the molting is done she'll be pretty again 
I would love to see pics of your Siamese Sable boy!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 12, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I'm working on figuring out my camera and uploading the pics but as soon as I figure it out, i'm posting tons of pictures!
> Given the choice I probably would've picked the Siamese Sable also...at least in a Holland Lop because the 'type' in BEW is just not good yet. I got a Siamese Sable girl out of my black buck and my Squirrel doe. Her name is Aggie and she's almost 5 months old now. She's bald at the moment but as soon as the molting is done she'll be pretty again
> I would love to see pics of your Siamese Sable boy!


 I cant wait to see them! 

 I'll get some soon. Maybe Thursday morning. I need to do a grooming day again. My cousins had Valentino (blue Rex) out the other day and mentioned his nails were sharp. So everyone will get mani/pedi's and brushed out. I'll get pics of everyone except the 2 moms, I'll wait another 2 weeks at least because I clipped their nails about 2 weeks ago and they dont have much hair left at the moment lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 12, 2019)

All babies in the boxes are holding on and gaining weight. Even the littlest one!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Looking forward to your bunny pictures too!
And i'm so glad that everyone is doing well! Especially the little guy...he's a fighter!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 13, 2019)

I hope he keeps it up!  I caught a glimpse of an eye on one of the whites last night.  They will be 2 weeks this weekend and time is just flying!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 13, 2019)

About tired of the heart attack I have everyday from this drama queen. Valentino does this when his bowl is halfway full. He's basically a cat


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

Ha ha!
He's so handsome


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha!
> He's so handsome


Thanks  he was a free rabbit. He is super sweet.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

Aw  I love his color! His blue is very....blue ha ha!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 15, 2019)

2 weeks old tomorrow! 


The littlest with a normal size kit from the same litter. 



 
The 2 smallest with a normal size white kit from the same litter. I (think) a black and siamese sable? Previously thought blue because it was so light.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 15, 2019)

One of Marilyn's babies was out of the nest box tonight. They are 12 days old.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 15, 2019)

Aww!! They're so adorable!
And yep, the little guy is Siamese Sable


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 16, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Aww!! They're so adorable!
> And yep, the little guy is Siamese Sable


 he's a completely different color than he was a week ago. He had a blue tinted to his hair. 
I really wanted a blue baby lol


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

Hmmm....the blue tint makes me wonder if he could be a Smoke Pearl. Can you get a picture of him in brighter light? Might be easier to tell that way 
I only have one doe who gives me Smoke Pearls, and every time I get one it dies...i'm not kidding!
The first one died from pneumonia, the 2nd was a fader and the 3rd drowned in the water bowl  Now I don't get excited when I see a Pearl in the nestbox ha ha!
Have you ever gotten any blues?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 16, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Hmmm....the blue tint makes me wonder if he could be a Smoke Pearl. Can you get a picture of him in brighter light? Might be easier to tell that way
> I only have one doe who gives me Smoke Pearls, and every time I get one it dies...i'm not kidding!
> The first one died from pneumonia, the 2nd was a fader and the 3rd drowned in the water bowl  Now I don't get excited when I see a Pearl in the nestbox ha ha!
> Have you ever gotten any blues?


I hate that for you.  No but one mom was blue and the other black, dad was broken of my girls. So I was hoping for blue lol


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> I hate that for you.  No but one mom was blue and the other black, dad was broken of my girls. So I was hoping for blue lol


Maybe next time you'll get an entire litter of blues 
Or say you DON'T want them, then you'll get em'...that seems to be the name of the game with rabbits


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 17, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Maybe next time you'll get an entire litter of blues
> Or say you DON'T want them, then you'll get em'...that seems to be the name of the game with rabbits


 girls I want all whites! No blue babies at all, ya hear?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 17, 2019)

I need to run and get food but I still have things to do outside so I will get lighted pics of the babies.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 17, 2019)

Baby was very wiggly so not the best pics. 


 

 



And then here's the litters together. It's a little hot.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

Aw cute! Yeah he's definitely a Siamese Sable  Those are some adorable babies!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 17, 2019)

I figured but was hoping lol I'm happy she had non white solids


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm pretty sure he's a broken siamese sable. The black is not actually black.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

Hmmm...kind of hard to tell! I do see he has a red tinge to the black fur. How old is he?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 20, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Hmmm...kind of hard to tell! I do see he has a red tinge to the black fur. How old is he?


 just turned 4 months last week


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 20, 2019)

2 weeks old and already nibbling on pellets.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

CUTE!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Aug 25, 2019)

They LOVE hay!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 25, 2019)

Aw they sure do!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 7, 2019)

Today Marti's babies are 5 weeks and 1 day.  Marilyn's turned 5 weeks today and unfortunately I lost one  it stopped growing and was very skinny. Not sure what COD was but it was eating and drinking normally. Poo was fine as well.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Today Marti's babies are 5 weeks and 1 day.  Marilyn's turned 5 weeks today and unfortunately I lost one  it stopped growing and was very skinny. Not sure what COD was but it was eating and drinking normally. Poo was fine as well.


I'm sorry you lost one...it's always hard  
i actually lost one of Jessie's babies today. The broken lilac tort Fuzzy lop..he lost a lot of weight since yesterday and for whatever reason his hair was falling out to the point of being bald in spots.
With kits, you just never know. The age when I stop worrying is 5 months...then they seem more stable


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 7, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I'm sorry you lost one...it's always hard
> i actually lost one of Jessie's babies today. The broken lilac tort Fuzzy lop..he lost a lot of weight since yesterday and for whatever reason his hair was falling out to the point of being bald in spots.
> With kits, you just never know. The age when I stop worrying is 5 months...then they seem more stable


 aw I'm sorry you lost one too! He sounded like a pretty little thing. Could it be mites/lice?  Or a vitamin deficiency?


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> aw I'm sorry you lost one too! He sounded like a pretty little thing. Could it be mites/lice?  Or a vitamin deficiency?


None of the his littermates have hair loss...so i doubt it was mites...and all my rabbits are on a vitamin/mineral/electrolyte/probiotic supplement daily so it couldn't be that either!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 8, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> None of the his littermates have hair loss...so i doubt it was mites...and all my rabbits are on a vitamin/mineral/electrolyte/probiotic supplement daily so it couldn't be that either!


 very odd. Poor little baby.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 27, 2019)

Update on the babies! 3 girls and 6 boys  

Marti's bunch of brats! 


 

 

And Marylin's 


 

2 have went to new homes. The rest will be going to the swap next month if I dont cave and keep a few.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 27, 2019)

They're adorable!! Such cuties  I love the brokens!


----------

